# Dorico 4.0.30 - Return of the Tempo track



## benwiggy (Mar 23, 2022)

Dorico has just released a third update for v4, which brings the return of editing in the Tempo and Pitch Bend lanes.

There's a fix for a problem of sluggishness caused by lots of VSTs, and plenty more besides.









Dorico 4.0.30 update brings return of tempo editor – Dorico


Update (24 March 2022): We have today issued a hotfix for Dorico 4.0.30. More details here. Following hot on the heels of the Dorico 4.0.20 update just three weeks ago, we are pleased to announce the immediate availability of Dorico 4.0.30, a third maintenance release for Dorico 4 since its...




blog.dorico.com





(Sorry, Ninja'd, and can't see how to delete.)


----------

